
Rebel Go: Forking Encoding/JSON - Liriel
https://philpearl.github.io/post/json_own_way/
======
jimsmart
I think it could be a good idea to submit a summary of your thoughts, with a
link back to your article, as an issue on the Go issue tracker.

And/or perhaps to the Go Nuts mailing list.

(If you haven't done these things already?)

